
Ask HN: Engineers working at Google, how big is the compiler Engineering team? - logcrater
I&#x27;m a recent grad who wants to get into the Compiler Eng field.
I am conducting some sort of survey to determine the best place - according to me - to work in.
======
photonios
You've already asked this question:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22096628](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22096628)

The answers include companies that work on compilers and are hiring

